# Sulawesi caridina woltereckae



## rwong2k10 (Feb 6, 2016)

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 i my aquarium. These are the second set, my first set are doing great also 
starting to get a hang of these photos in a non ada tank. But I'll still have to swap them into an ada tank later.

Also put in a black background, hope that'll make the photos nicer than the wood background of the cabinet

thanks for looking.
Ray

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Sulawesi caridina woltereckae - Day 3 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice shrimpies! I have not kept this kind of shrimp before. They look healthy.

W


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

beautiful shrimp and photos!!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah those look really nice.


----------



## Silverkitty26 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've never seen that kind of shrimp before. Where did you get them? Are they hard to keep?


----------

